# 2 Story Telescoping Wand Extension



## cardgunner (Feb 29, 2016)

Any recommendations on a pressure washer 2 story telescoping wand extension? Like this BE 85.206.424L 24' Professional 4-Stage Fiberglass Telescoping Wand 4000 PSI


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

cardgunner said:


> Any recommendations on a pressure washer 2 story telescoping wand extension? Like this BE 85.206.424L 24' Professional 4-Stage Fiberglass Telescoping Wand 4000 PSI


I have two fiberglas telescoping wands- I'll sell cheap.

They are too cumbersome. I can reach a second story with just a standard gun and 3' extension wand. I typically soft wash anyway, so rely more on reaching the height with soap and rinse setting (which is usually no problem).


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

I bought one of those many years back and used it one time. Then I robbed a few parts off of it and threw the rest of that man-killing son-of-a- gun in the dumpster. 

Yep, just way too cumbersome.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

I'd rather roll ceilings with a 4" weenie roller and no pole. Much easier on the neck & shoulders. I also made the mistake of buying one many years ago. You might consider using one of these instead:
The Original Shooter Tip

If you're running more than 50' of pressure washing hose, (assuming you're running 3/8"), you could get 50' of 1/2" and install that first. Just by increasing the diameter of your first run of hose, coupled with a good shooter tip, would get you every bit as high as that telescoping contraption.


----------



## Forest Dan (12 mo ago)

cardgunner said:


> Any recommendations on a pressure washer 2 story telescoping wand extension? Like this BE 85.206.424L 24' Professional 4-Stage Fiberglass Telescoping Wand 4000 PSI


I started with that model way back when and it still comes in handy when I need to get closer to the wood with more accuracy. Anything with brass fittings is doomed for the transfer station, but it will do the job.


----------

